# Travel Trailer door windows



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone have a TT with clear glass in the doors. Mine are the normal frost kind you can't see out of,and I want to replace them with clear.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have had the window below in our entry door for about two years now and love it. It was an easy swap and the lower half opens for ventilation if you like. Ours is smoke color but we can see out fine and the frame is all aluminum.

http://easyrvwindows.com/rv-entry-door.html

Here is another brand I found on a quick search.

http://rossrvinnovations.info/window-kit/

You could just get a glass company to cut you a piece of clear glass to put in it.


----------

